# MTB Urlaub Ostern ....wohin



## fra226 (6. März 2020)

Hallo,

ich suche ein schönes,gutes MTB Revier im April (04.04.-12.04), leider fällt für mich Südtirol flach.

Umkreis vom Ruhrgebiet ca.800 km

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar

Gruss Frank


----------



## Hofbiker (7. März 2020)

fra226 schrieb:


> leider fällt für mich Südtirol flach.
> 
> Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar



Mein Tipp:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fra226 (7. März 2020)

Hallo,

vielen Dank.

Ist aber keine Antwort auf meine Frage

Gruss
Frank


----------



## ar_jay (7. März 2020)

Ganz einfach Du wirst zu Hause bleiben müssen - weil bis dahin ganz Europa Risikogebiet ist


----------



## fra226 (7. März 2020)

Puh.....es geht mir nur um Italien.....da kann ich nicht hinfahren

immer noch nicht die Frage beantwortet


----------



## SpinneTekla (7. März 2020)

Wir sind in der gleichen Situation. Wir überlegen ins Dahner Felsenland zu fahren. In der letzten Mountain Bike habe ich einen Artikel darüber gelesen. Es kann aber Finale und Südtirol sicher nicht ersetzen. Wenn jemand einen anderen Tipp hat, würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## bobo2606 (7. März 2020)

Vogesen, Slowenien.....


----------



## Hofbiker (7. März 2020)

Slowenien hat auch das Corona-Virus 

Zuhause bleiben sagt der Osterhase


----------



## scratch_a (7. März 2020)

fra226 schrieb:


> Puh.....es geht mir nur um Italien.....da kann ich nicht hinfahren
> 
> immer noch nicht die Frage beantwortet



Wenn man jetzt genauere Infos hätte, warum Italien ausscheidet, könnte man evtl. auch andere Tipps geben. Wegen dem Virus kann es ja nicht (mehr) sein.


----------



## bobo2606 (8. März 2020)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Slowenien hat auch das Corona-Virus
> 
> Zuhause bleiben sagt der Osterhase



Auch zuhause hat der Osterhase ein Corona-Risiko....... (NRW hat mehr als 400 Fälle, Bayern hat 130....)
Slowenien ist zumindest kein Risikogebiet laut RKI und somit aus D zumindest aktuell noch ohne Konsequenzen bereisbar.
"Gesunde Rückkehrer" aus Italien, Korea, Iran und China sowieso schickt mein Arbeitgeber aktuell für 2 Wochen in Quaranräne, mit Krankheitssymptomen macht das das Gesundheitsamt.


----------



## Mountain77 (8. März 2020)

Warum nicht Mal Richtung Osten, Harz (tolle Trails, schöne kleine Parks), Erzgebirge (Rabenberg z.B.), tschechische Grenze, Bayerischer Wald. Ich denke, dass die Parks wie Bischofsmais und Spicak dieses Jahr auch etwas früher geöffnet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (8. März 2020)

Kommt doch alles in Frage, wo im April kein Schnee mehr liegt, dürften im Umkreis von 800 km ums Ruhrgebiet "hundert" Möglichkeiten sein, einfach mal einen Blick in die Lokalforen werfen. Eins vor der "Haustür" z.B. belgische Ardennen.


----------



## WWWWW (8. März 2020)

Süd-Frankreich geht immer  Alles von Sisteron südlich. Meist auch schon Sonne und gutes Wetter und weniger Leute, aber viele Trails


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. März 2020)

Wir waren zu Ostern nun auch schon paarmal in der Pfalz (Neustädter Ecke), gerade im Frühjahr zum Einrollen echt schön.

Und warum für den TE Südtirol flach fällt, kann allen doch egal sein, oder? Es gibt Arbeitgeber, bei denen es halt momentan nicht möglich ist, gewisse Gegenden zu bereisen, ohne in Zwangsurlaub geschickt zu werden. Vielleicht hat er ja auch einen Strafzettel nicht bezahlt, ist doch Jacke wie Hose und nicht Gegenstand seiner Frage.


----------



## scratch_a (8. März 2020)

Er hätte auch einfach schreiben können, es liegt nicht am Virus (dann wüsste man zumindest, dass auch sämtliche andere Regionen nicht ausgeschlossen werden müssen), dazu noch paar mehr Infos was er genau sucht und möglicherweise noch einen Kommentar zu den bereits getätigten Vorschlägen.
So ist es ja etwas einseitig und stochern im Nebel.

Vom Ruhrgebiet wäre das Sauerland z.B. gleich um die Ecke, Fichtelgebirge, fränkische Schweiz, Treuchtlingen (Altmühltal)....wie @on any sunday bereits geschrieben hat, gibt es zig Möglichkeiten und einige sind hier schon aufgelistet worden.


----------



## dvd78 (9. März 2020)

Hi, ich hab das selbe Problem. Bis heute hatte ich noch vor nach Italien zu fahren, aber da Italien jetzt ganz dicht ist und mein Arbeitgeber fahren in Risikogebiete nicht so doll findet bin ich auch auf der Suche nach Alternativen für Ostern. Charakter stark traillastig, Abwechslung für 4 Tage idealerweise mit Luft oder shuttle Option und in ca 8h Umkreis um münchen. 

Gibts was besseres als die Pfalz? 
Oder gibt es in den Alpen ervtl Regionen die mit Glück schon schneefrei sind um Ostern rum?


----------



## maurusg (24. März 2020)

Kämpf doch einfach zuhause für Trails.  Dann schätzt du, was die Italiener für euch so machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwekab (24. März 2020)

Sie machens aber auch nicht nur zum Spass oder weil sie so nette Kerle sind, sondern, Achtung, für Geld


----------



## Leman (29. März 2020)

Wir kommen aus Hamburg und stehen vor dem selben Problem. Der Urlaub ist eingereicht und kann leider nicht verschoben werden. 
Italien ist abgesagt, die Grenze nach Frankreich dicht - Ausland wird also nicht in Frage kommen. Wir wären mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs gewesen. 
Bleiben also nur heimische Trails. 

Bayern, Baden-Württemberg, Rheinland-Pfalz, Sauerland, Harz? 
Leider sind die Campingstellplätze ja ebenfalls dicht. Oder gibt es Spots wo eine Übernachtung im Camper möglich wäre?

Wie sind Eure Gedanken oder habt ihr Eure Osterfeiertage komplett aufgegeben?


----------



## rhnordpool (29. März 2020)

Leman schrieb:


> Wir wären mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs gewesen.


Wie wollt ihr denn wohnen, wenn die Hotels auch dicht sind?
Ich vermute mal stark, daß das generell nix mehr werden wird mit Verreisen über Ostern.
Keine Ahnung, ob private Vermieter (z.B. bei uns die diversen Weingüter mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten) sich trauen,  "inoffiziell" vermieten. Falls ja, könnte ich Euch meine Ecke (Bad Kreuznach) als zwar kleines aber feines, vielseitiges Revier mit meist trockenem, warmen Klima empfehlen. Vielleicht mal über diesen Link hier geeignete Unterkünfte suchen und dann mal da anrufen: https://urlaub.naheland.net/naheland/de/accommodation/list
Aktuell rechnet man wohl mit der offiziellen Schließung der Hotels. Aber Appartment auf dem Weingut oder vielleicht nen Stellplatz dort?
Generell gehts hier noch recht entspannt zu.
Ansonsten: Wenn gar nichts mehr geht: Kennt ihr denn Eure 3 "Reviere" (Harburger Berge, Elbhänge Blankenese-Rissen und Sachsenwald) so gut, daß da nix mehr zu entdecken ist?


----------



## bobo2606 (29. März 2020)

Leman schrieb:


> Wie sind Eure Gedanken oder habt ihr Eure Osterfeiertage komplett aufgegeben?



Ja, Ostern hab ich aufgegeben....

Ich denke dass in D die Regularien bis nach Ostern aufrecht ehalten / verstärkt werden...., aber das wird dann meiner Ansicht nach nicht noch länger als vielleicht 2-4 Wochen zu halten sein.
Wenn ich sehe wie in München am ersten Wochenende, beim ersten schönen Tag seit Beginn der Einschränkungen in der Bevölkerung reagiert wurde.......
Nach 2 Monaten und ständig warmen Wetter gibt es eine Rebellion......


----------



## Leman (29. März 2020)

Hi rhnordpool, 



rhnordpool schrieb:


> Wie wollt ihr denn wohnen, wenn die Hotels auch dicht sind?



Na ja, Hotels hatten wir ohnehin nicht vor. Daher Campingplatz und Camper.


rhnordpool schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Wenn gar nichts mehr geht: Kennt ihr denn Eure 3 "Reviere" (Harburger Berge, Elbhänge Blankenese-Rissen und Sachsenwald) so gut, daß da nix mehr zu entdecken ist?


Nope, so gut bestimmt nicht. Das werden wir als Alternative machen. 

Allerdings hätten wir Lust auf ein paar Flowtrails und entspannte Singletrails bis S2. Uns ist aber auch schon klar, das Vinschgau schlecht zu vergleichen ist.


----------



## rhnordpool (29. März 2020)

Leman schrieb:


> Singletrails bis S2.


Alternative: Ab Museumshafen Övelgönne im Wechsel mal jeden Weg zur Elbchausse hoch und wieder runter inkl. Treppenwege im Hirschpark und dann die Treppen in Blankenese. Weiter auf Parkwegen und Treppentrails am Bismarckstein, Römischer Garten, Falkensteiner Ufer bis Rissen, dann rüber zur Kiesgrube und von dort auf Trails zum Falkensteiner Ufer und am Elbufer flach zurück zum Museumshafen. Vielleicht sogar mit dem einen oder anderen geöffneten Kiosk. Hat doch auch was. Wirste nicht so leicht was Vergleichbares in D finden.


----------



## Holzmtb (29. März 2020)

Leman schrieb:


> Bleiben also nur heimische Trails.
> 
> Bayern, Baden-Württemberg, Rheinland-Pfalz, Sauerland, Harz?
> Leider sind die Campingstellplätze ja ebenfalls dicht. Oder gibt es Spots wo eine Übernachtung im Camper möglich wäre?
> ...



BIken in Bayern geht gerade gar nicht. Außerdem ist aktuell jede touristische Aktivität untersagt. 

Nachdem unser Kanzleramtsminister gerade von weiteren drei Wochen gesprochen hat bevor die Lage überhaupt 
wieder bewertet wird sehe ich Ostern auch eher auf den Hometrails. Wenn die Maßnahmen nicht noch einmal verschärft werden.

Es bleibt m.E. nur die Vorfreude auf später....


----------



## scratch_a (29. März 2020)

Wir dürfen in Bayern schon noch radfahren. Allerdings max. mit einer Person aus dem gleichen Haushalt, ansonsten nur alleine.
Ich persönlich habe Ostern auch schon abgeschrieben, dass wir da irgendwo hinfahren werden. Bleiben nur die lokalen Wege.


----------



## soundfreak (29. März 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wir dürfen in Bayern schon noch radfahren. Allerdings max. mit einer Person aus dem gleichen Haushalt, ansonsten nur alleine.



Drücke dir/ euch die Daumen, dass Regelung  so bleibt. In A ist die Regelung eigentlich  ähnlich...

Ausgenommen Tirol, hier gilt verschärft bis einschließlich 13.4 auch ein Bikeverbot...  Der fromme Wunsch an den Osterhasen dass die strenge Verordnung etwas gelockert wird (z.Bsp. an Regelung von  Rest-A anpassen) wird sich wohl nicht erfüllen ... ?? ?


----------



## --- (30. März 2020)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Der fromme Wunsch an den Osterhasen dass die strenge Verordnung etwas gelockert wird


Wünsche dir nicht das irgendwelche Regelungen gelockert werden sondern wünsche dir das sich die allgemeine Lage bessert. Alles andere kommt dann von ganz allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robsen007 (30. März 2020)

Selbst die Radwege vor Ort werden nun gesperrt, weil die Leute hier teilweise mehr als 100km anreisen, dann keinen Abstand halten, an den Hütten und auf sämtlichen Flächen dann beinander sitzen. Ich denke, das werden alle Hotspots (Allgäu) nun so durchziehen. Gestern war die Polizei dann an den Parkplätzen präsent, .... 

Wer sich hier ganz speziell freut ist die Bergwacht, die haben nun entsprechend weniger Personal und appellieren auch an die Leute,....


----------



## Lenka K. (30. März 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Bleiben nur die lokalen Wege


Du Glückspilz!  ...


----------



## scratch_a (30. März 2020)

Mhh...klar, könnte schlimmer sein. Aber trotzdem ist die ganze Situation einfach "suboptimal". Selbst auf den schmalen Wegen fühlt man sich unwohl und hofft ständig, dass man auf keine anderen Personen trifft. Bei manchen ist ja ein größerer Abstand schwer machbar, deshalb meide ich solche Wege.

Übrigens ist Ostern in Bayern gelaufen...bis 19.4. bleibt es erst einmal bei den Beschränkungen.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. März 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> bis 19.4. bleibt es erst einmal bei den Beschränkungen.


Aber *vorerst* (das verstehe ich schon als eine Drohung) keine Maulkorbpficht wie in Österreich. Frau wird ja bescheiden ...


----------



## Bikelovers (30. März 2020)

Leman schrieb:


> Hi rhnordpool,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass Du derzeit nicht mal Dein Bundesland verlassen darfst und alle touristischen Aktivitäten untersagt sind? 

Es stehen wohl Polizisten an den Landesgrenzen und ziehen Leute mit ortsfremden Kennzeichen raus (ob man das bei Individualurlaubern nun sinnvoll findet oder nicht...).


----------



## frechehex (4. April 2020)

Was haben manche von Euch nicht verstanden?
Bleibt zuhause! Zum einen um euch und andere zu schützen. Ja es ist eine Zeit in der man nicht mehr überall hin kann. Sich mit sich selbst auseinandersetzen, ist für viele Mitmenschen schwierig. Seid einfach mal solidarisch. Die Zeit wird sich auch wieder verändern...

Frohe Ostern.


----------



## Lenka K. (5. April 2020)

Wer auf seine Rechte freiwillig verzichtet, darf sich irgendwann nicht wundern, dass er keine mehr hat!


----------



## freetourer (5. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wer auf seine Rechte freiwillig verzichtet, darf sich irgendwann nicht wundern, dass er keine mehr hat!



Vielleicht solltest Du mal in der Gegenwart ankommen und Dein DDR Trauma ablegen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (5. April 2020)

#stayathomeandgoeasyridingonhometrails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (5. April 2020)

Juli Zeh: "Die Bestrafungstaktik ist bedenklich"
					

Die Autorin und Verfassungsrichterin Juli Zeh über Handytracking, Denunzianten und die Politik der Angst.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				











						Prantls Blick: Wie lange noch?
					

Noch nie in der Geschichte der Bundesrepublik sind die Grundrechte so flächendeckend, so umfassend und so radikal eingeschränkt worden.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Lothar2 (6. April 2020)

frechehex schrieb:


> Was haben manche von Euch nicht verstanden?
> Bleibt zuhause! Zum einen um euch und andere zu schützen.



Was hast du nicht verstanden? Es geht nicht darum irgend Jemanden zu schützen. Sondern darum, die Welle zu verlangsamen.
 Um dies zu erreichen muss man nicht Zuhause sitzen, sondern es reicht völlig Situationen in denen man sich und andere anstecken könnte zu meiden. Ein einsamer Radler ist da sicher kein Problem. Massenradeln, ebenso wie Massenwanderungen an städtischen Hotspots sind da natürlich komplett anders zu bewerten.


----------



## Grizzly71 (6. April 2020)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> #stayathomeandgoeasyridingonhometrails


 ist auch mein Motto


----------



## topmech (7. April 2020)

Um mal wieder zum Thema vom Fragesteller zurückzukommen:
Bei uns im Tal gibt's in Neuffen einen Stellplatz für Wohnmobile, Strom gibt's gegen Münzeinwurf. Kostet nichts, aber gibt glaub auch kein Wasser o.ä.
Trails gibt's in unseren Breitengraden so einige, im Radius von 30km schafft man da nicht alle Trails.





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					www.opentopomap.org
				



Ob sich die weite Anfahrt lohnt muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Durch Bayern fahren würde ich tunlichst vermeiden, denke die kontrollieren auch die Autobahnen.

Ich werds bei Hometrails belassen, da gibt's noch einiges im näheren Umkreis zu entdecken und "gängig" zu machen (teils durch umgestürzte Bäume, Witterungsschäden usw).


----------



## Hofbiker (7. April 2020)

Wir suchen Freiwillige Helfer zum Umbau unseres Bikepark.  

Es wird die 2-Meter Abstandsregel eingehalten  .
Zahlen in der Stunde 60 Minuten und am Tag das Licht gratis. mittags und Abends gibt's ein ?.

Ganz eine wichtige Grundvoraussetzung ist der Hausverstand.


----------



## wesone (10. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wer auf seine Rechte freiwillig verzichtet, darf sich irgendwann nicht wundern, dass er keine mehr hat!


Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen ?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobo2606 (10. April 2020)

wesone schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen ?.



Das stimmt....., aktuell habe ich nicht mal die Wahl....


----------



## Lenka K. (10. April 2020)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Das stimmt....., aktuell habe ich nicht mal die Wahl....


Wieso? Ein Quäntchen Wahl hast schon noch 

Du kannst dich dem sozialen Druck beugen und auf das, was erlaubt ist, "freiwillig" verzichten oder aber deinen Sport weiter ausüben unter Einhaltung von klar definierten Regeln, die dem Vorbeugen des Virus dienen: Abstand halten, nur allein oder mit Haushaltsangehörigen unterwegs sein.


----------



## bobo2606 (10. April 2020)

Also ich wurde nicht gefragt, ob ich freiwillig verzichtete......
Nicht falsch verstehen, nichts liegt mir fernr als mich über die Maßnahmen hinweg zusetzen......., aber freiwillig geht anders....


----------



## Deleted 499340 (11. April 2020)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Also ich wurde nicht gefragt, ob ich freiwillig verzichtete......
> Nicht falsch verstehen, nichts liegt mir fernr als mich über die Maßnahmen hinweg zusetzen......., aber freiwillig geht anders....



Ich werde das der Regierung weiterleiten. Du wirst fortan zu jeder Entscheidung vorher gefragt und hast natürlich uneingeschränktes Veto-Recht.
Es wird außerdem in Zukunft vor jeder Entscheidung, die das Land betrifft, ein Vertreter mit Klemmbrett von Tür zu Tür gehen und die Leute fragen, ob es für die in Ordnung ist, was die Regierung als nächstes machen will. Wenn es nur einem nicht schmeckt, wird es natürlich nicht gemacht. Wir leben ja schließlich in einer Demokratie einself. Deine Meinung ist wichtig!


----------



## bobo2606 (11. April 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> Ich werde das der Regierung weiterleiten. Du wirst fortan zu jeder Entscheidung vorher gefragt und hast natürlich uneingeschränktes Veto-Recht.
> Es wird außerdem in Zukunft vor jeder Entscheidung, die das Land betrifft, ein Vertreter mit Klemmbrett von Tür zu Tür gehen und die Leute fragen, ob es für die in Ordnung ist, was die Regierung als nächstes machen will. Wenn es nur einem nicht schmeckt, wird es natürlich nicht gemacht. Wir leben ja schließlich in einer Demokratie einself. Deine Meinung ist wichtig!



Fände ich einen guten Ansatz...

Aber, und das wird dich vielleicht überraschen, mir ist durchaus bewusst das das in diesem Fall nicht geht.
Interessanterweise ist die Denkweise in der Bevölkerung ganz anders wenn es um Themen wie Tempolimit, Impfpflicht, Kennzeichnungspflicht von Lebensmitteln.......usw. geht. Auch wenn hier die Summe der betroffenen Menschenleben wahscheinlich ungleich höeher ist. Es lässt sich halt nicht so gut in einer täglichen ARD-Sondersendung präsentieren....
Nicht falsch verstehen ich will hier nicht zu zivilem Ungehorsam aufrufen,  sonder nur mal wieder  ins Gedächtnis rufen, dass die Autorität und Kompetenz von Politikern nicht gottgegeben ist...
Ich würde weder unserem Innenminister noch unserem Gesundheitsminister eine Vorsorgevollmacht ausstellen....., bzgl. meiner Handlungsfreiheit habe ich aktuell keine Wahl.
Ich weiß so funktioniert Demokratie..., Demokratie bedeutet aber auch Beweggründe und Handlungsweisen der "Herrschenden" zu hinterfragen.

Niggs fia unguad...


----------



## Deleted 499340 (11. April 2020)

Alles klar, V. Du bist ja ein richtiger Querdenker! In einem Bikeforum bist du mit solch rasiermesserscharfen politischen Gedanken bestens aufgehoben. Es wird ein kalter Tag in der Hölle sein, an dem ich Politikern Kompetenz unterstelle.


----------



## bobo2606 (11. April 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> ......In einem Bikeforum bist du mit solch rasiermesserscharfen politischen Gedanken bestens aufgehoben........



Willst du damit andeuten, dass sich hier sonst nur Dumpfbacken tummeln! Da muss ich dich enttäuschen....


----------



## bobo2606 (11. April 2020)

Jetzt wieder on topic....
Ich war heute gut 3 Stunden mit meiner Holden und dem Rad in den Bergen. Jetzt sitze ich in der Sonne auf der Terasse. Später wird der Grill rausgeholt....Burger und Bier!   
Normalerweise würde ich dies zu Ostern in Slowenien machen, wie die letzten 30 Jahre auch....
Es trifft mich......., aber nicht wirklich hart...

Lasst es euch auch gut zu Ostern und #bleibdsgsund


----------



## Hofbiker (11. April 2020)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Willst du damit andeuten, dass sich hier sonst nur Dumpfbacken tummeln! Da muss ich dich enttäuschen....


Klare Ansage


----------



## Lenka K. (11. April 2020)

@bobo2606 
Alles richtig gemacht! Damit war ja das "Quäntchen" Wahl gemeint: das, was erlaubt ist, zu tun, anstatt sich daheim zu verkriechen, wie das die Regierung und auch manche Savonarolas hier im Forum gerne hätten!

Und ja: ich wäre jetzt auch woanders. Und am letzten und vorletztem WE auch. Und am nächsten und übernächsten und übernächsten ... Das können sich halt manche Stubenhocker nicht vorstellen, das es Leute gibt, die ständig was unternehmen ... Aber es ist, wie es ist, und das, was geht, lass ich mir nicht madig machen, weder von Savonarolas noch von Blockwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (12. April 2020)

Respekt, zum Thema "Dumpfbacke"...
jetzt musste ich doch tatsächlich googlen wer oder was "Savonarolas" ist oder war.  ?

Aber Wikipedia konnte zumindest diese Wissenlücke bei mir füllen...?

Schönen Ostersonntag noch...??


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. April 2020)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Jetzt wieder on topic....
> Ich war heute gut 3 Stunden mit meiner Holden und dem Rad in den Bergen. Jetzt sitze ich in der Sonne auf der Terasse. Später wird der Grill rausgeholt....Burger und Bier!



Was du deinem Immunsystem mit dem Radfahren gutes tust, machst du mit deiner Ernährung wieder kaputt.


----------



## bobo2606 (13. April 2020)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Was du deinem Immunsystem mit dem Radfahren gutes tust, machst du mit deiner Ernährung wieder kaputt.



Mein Immunsystem wurde mehr als 50 Jahre lang täglich trainiert......, das hält was aus!


----------

